# تصنيع مياه الراديتير



## hayrafee (19 أبريل 2011)

اعزائي انا اعلم ان مياه الرايتير تتكون من مياه مضاف اليها مانع صدأ ومانع تجمد ولكن نسب الخلط وتفاعلات هذه المركبات مع بعضهم البعض .... فهل يمكنكم مساعدتي بامدادي بمعلومات اكثر عن هذا المنتج


----------



## abue tycer (21 أبريل 2011)

*طريقة تحضير ماء رديتر السيارة*

*طريقة تحضير ماء رديتر السيارة*
 رديتر السيارة طبعاً بيحتاج لماء مانع للتجمد ومانع للصدأ و مانع للتكلس حتى ما تحما السيارة بسرعة ولا تجمد بنفس الوقت للبلاد الباردة .
تعمل نفس المقادير حطها بفريزر الثلاجة لن تتجمد ابداً وتبقى سائلة

الخلطة 
ماء 50 % Ro
كحول (95% ) تركيز 34.3 %
غليسارين 14.1 % 
حمض الهايدركلوريك 1.6 %
درجة تجمد هذا المحلول ( -25 )درجة مئوية


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للاستاذ ابو تيسير ولكن ممكن نعرف وظيفة كل مادة مضافة الى الماء 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abue tycer (25 أبريل 2011)

الكحول هنا لمنع التجمد والكلسرين مثبط للتاكل حامض الهيدروكلوريك كمنظف مع تحياتي


----------



## abada cool (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكورررر ياهندسه


----------



## saber72 (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا هندسه


----------



## مازن81 (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## ahmed_3omda (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا ياهندسه 

هذه التركيبه لا تؤثر علي وش السلندر ؟  

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سهم عنتر (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سهم عنتر (27 يوليو 2011)

ما هي درحة غليان هذه التركيبة وماهي نوعية الالوان الممكن اضافتها


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (28 يوليو 2011)

اخى الفاضل اظن ان فى بلادنا العربية لا نحتاج الى مانع تجمد والسؤال اذا امكن الاستغناء عن الكحول فما هى النسب المقترحة بدون الكحول وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## feras.heso (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*الف شكر*



abue tycer قال:


> *طريقة تحضير ماء رديتر السيارة*
> رديتر السيارة طبعاً بيحتاج لماء مانع للتجمد ومانع للصدأ و مانع للتكلس حتى ما تحما السيارة بسرعة ولا تجمد بنفس الوقت للبلاد الباردة .
> تعمل نفس المقادير حطها بفريزر الثلاجة لن تتجمد ابداً وتبقى سائلة
> 
> ...




الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة بس ممكن توضيح نوع الكحول والصيغ الكيميائية للمركبات المذكورة


----------



## محمودالسويسى (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
المواد التي تضاف الى دورات التبريد في المحركات بوضع عام تكون بخلط الماء مع مادة مونو اثيلين جلايكول لمنع التجمد ومادة معدلة لدرجة الحموضه لتكون ما بين 10 - 11 مثل تراي ايثانول امين وتتفاوت النسبه بين الماء والجلايكول حسب طبيعة الجو ويمكن استخدامها بتركيز من 20 الى 50 % . ويمكن اضافة بعض الاصباغ الخاصة لها .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## heach (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## د.عماد (26 يناير 2012)

هل حمض hcl يؤثر على معدن الردياتور


----------



## صالح سعيدان (10 فبراير 2012)

جوزيت خيراااً اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدخيرخرطبيل (23 مايو 2012)

الأخ أبو تيسير شكراً جزيلاً على هذه التركيبة لمانع التجمد للسيارات ولكن هل يوجد أسم آخر لمادة حمض الهادركلوريك وشكراً.


----------



## محمدخيرخرطبيل (23 مايو 2012)

السيد نبيل عواد الغباري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أرجو منك لوسمحت شرح طريقة تصنيع مانع التجمد بالتفصيل الممل مع الأسماء للمواد الأولية في سوريا ولك مني كل التحية والسلام .


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا...
بارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## EngDiesel (23 مايو 2012)

بارك الله في ابو تيسير ع التوضيح المفيد


----------



## almoaddi (21 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكمأرغب في إقامة مصنع لصناعة ماء الرديتر والماء المقطر والأسيد الخاص بالبطارياتمن يدلني على الشركة التي تنفذ المشروعوشكرا


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

اشكركم جميعا على المشاركات القيمة و الفعالة و لكن نريدها مثمرة جزاكم الله خيرا نرجو توضيح التركيبة و خطوات العمل و لكم الشكر الجزيل و الاحترام


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يناير 2014)

هناك تركيبة لازالة الصدأ من الردياتير وتستخدم فى حالة قدمه او ظهور الصدأ . ثم نستخدم بعد ذلك مياة ردياتير تمنع الصدأ ولذلك لاداعى للخلط بينهما فى التركيبه. اما اضافه مانع التجمد فليس المقصود به منع التجمد فقط ولكن رفع درجة الغليان مما يزيد من كفاءة التبريد . بالمناسبه منذ سنوات اقوم بتصنيع مياة التبريد لسيارتى ولأفراد الاسرة والمعارف بدون الحاجة للشراء مع ملاحظة ان التركيبه المناسبه والقياسيه يقترب سعرها من الماركات العالميه سعرا وكفاءةولذلك يصعب المنافسه ولاداعى للمقارنه بالمنتجات المتواضعه الرخيصه


----------

